# Project Plans Listing



## darisrob (Oct 24, 2012)

Hey guys, I tried to assemble a list of free and pay project plans over at my blog site.

I've used several of these sites to get some ideas.

Hope this helps... 

Cheers...


.


----------



## denniswoody (Dec 11, 2011)

Great idea. Thanks.


----------



## williamm (Oct 10, 2011)

Thanks. That's wonderful.


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

Thanks I book marked your site.


----------



## JudgeMike (Feb 27, 2012)

I also bookmarked your site. Very nice, well built site with some projects to keep me busy.


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

Well done Thank you


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Nice list, Daris. Here's one I found that has videos - I "borrowed" a couple of these for possible future projects. Dunno if you'd like to add it or not, but...

Woodworking Videos, Articles, Projects and Shop Tours | The Wood Whisperer

Barb


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Thanks Daris. Now all i need to remember is YOUR site.


----------



## ahrejsa (Dec 12, 2012)

Great site. Thanks for all the work you've put into your site.


----------



## crowboilers (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks good list of links.


----------



## darisrob (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks Dennis


----------

